# Generating Referrals



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

What do you do to generate referrals to keep your school growing?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 19, 2004)

We use two things primarily: Student Ambasadors and Lead Boxes


----------

